# New airport name sought to honor Kennedy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*One descendant of Logan is leery*










Major General Edward Lawrence Logan led troops in two wars and was a judge, legislator, and head of charitable institutions.

By Matt Viser and Martin Finucane

Globe Staff / September 3, 2009

A Massachusetts lawmaker is calling for Logan International Airport to also include Senator Edward M. Kennedy's name, in what is likely to be one of a series of proposals to memorialize the senator's nearly half-century of legislative accomplishments.

< Read Full Article


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

What a terrific idea. Let's name an airport after a drunk whose relative crashed a plane because he was drunk. I despise the whole Kennedy family.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*A better suggestion would be to name a bridge after him instead. *


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Like one Kennedy International isn't enough.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

How's about you name the section of the big dig that has fallen in. That way it will be in rememberance of Teddy being falling down drunk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TRPDiesel said:


> How's about you name the section of the big dig that has fallen in. That way it will be in rememberance of Teddy being falling down drunk


\
Nah, there's more beer and booze now for the common man now that Teddy no longer buys his supply. I wonder if he used to stock up 
in NH at the State Line Liq.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah lets change the name of an honest war hero who led an admirable life for a boozed up pol who was good swimmer....Great Idea. Makes me think of this quote "A nation which forgets it heroes will itself soon be forgotten" President Calvin Coolidge


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Major General Edward Lawrence Logan led troops in two wars


Game over....you lose, Teddy.....thanks for playing.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

" Nooooo I didn't say Kennedy International in Boston!!!" 

(said the person to the travel agent while she was waiting for her young children in New York.)

-Let the lawsuits begin!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Kem25 said:


> Yeah lets change the name of an honest war hero who led an admirable life for a boozed up pol who was good swimmer....Great Idea. Makes me think of this quote *"A nation which forgets it heroes will itself soon be forgotten" President Calvin Coolidge*


I think we are already traveling down that road. Why not name it the Jackson,Kennedy,Mayes,Phillip Garrido airport. Hell if we want to name it after a low life pos why not go for broke.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> *A better suggestion would be to name a bridge after him instead. *


Thinking the same Ed! Just for you Bro!: (yes it's Chappy quid dick)


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i'd rather it be the henry louis gates jr international


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> i'd rather it be the henry louis gates jr international


You would????

Pick up your new uniform










Report to Westboro Hospital for Psychiatric Evaluation, forthwith.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Let's just get this all over at once and for all instead of it coming up year after year. Let's just name everything after Ted Kennedy right now.

Let's start by changing the name of the two bridges heading over to the Cape. We can call them "The Cape/Kennedy Bridges, A & B". Of course before you get there you must travel over the Kennedy Flyover. 

Hyannisport will forever now be know as Kennedybunkport.

We can then change the name of the Mass Pike to the Edward M. Kennedy Memorial Highway or Thruway. It will be a fitting tribute as long as we continue to collect tolls from NY all the way into Boston. The next round of transponders to be given out will have ol'Teds picture molded into the plastic cover facing the interior of the vehicle.

Screw Ted Williams his kid was a loon anyway. So now we'll have the Kennedy Tunnel which will dump you out near the new Kennedy/Logan Int'l Airport.

Any new construction in your town, whether it be a library, school, new fire or police station, court house, jail, town/city hall, etc. must contain the Edward M. Kennedy Memorial (fill in the blank). And at least one street name in every city and town must be changed to "Kennedy Drive", preferably a street or road near a lake or river.

Deval's dream of 3 new casino's in Massachusetts will come with the following caveat. They must now include at least one of the following: Ted Kennedy Memorial Sports Book, The Kennedy All You Can Eat Buffet, or the TK Slots Parlor and Poker room. You will be able to swipe your TeddyWampumCard at any kiosk to win valuable TeddyBucks or other great prizes.

Mt. Watchusett in central Mass will now be know as Mt. Ted. (Please don't confuse with Mt. Tom)

Tanglewood in the Berkshires will now have it's name changed to Teddywood. :musicboo:

The Big E out in Springfield is of course the Big T.

Kelly's Roast Beef is now Kennedy's Roast Beef.

John Hancock was a right wing anti-government nut, so we dump the name on the John Hancock Tower and rename it the Ted Kennedy Tower. (The blinking Red Light will have new meaning)

Bernie & Phyl's furniture, you guessed it, Bernie & Ted's. (Please don't tell Bernie)

The Bruins and Celtics will now play at the EM-Kennedy/BankNorth Garden.

The Patriots, Kennedy Stadium.

Red Sox, the new Roush-Fenway/ Kennedy Park. Get off the T at the revised EdMoore stop. (Formally Kenmore)

And, any existing Kennedy's Pub, Kennedy's Bar & Grille, or Kennedy's Restaurant, etc. will now be elidgible for a state tax break for being ahead of the curve. :martini: :t:

I'm sure that this is just the tip of the ice-berg. Please feel free to add to the list


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GeepNutt said:


> Let's just get this all over at once and for all instead of it coming up year after year. Let's just name everything after Ted Kennedy right now.
> 
> Let's start by changing the name of the two bridges heading over to the Cape. We can call them "The Cape/Kennedy Bridges, A & B". Of course before you get there you must travel over the Kennedy Flyover.
> 
> ...


That can't happen because Obama wants all those things named after himself.


----------

